# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση Νήσος Μύκονος στον Εύδηλο

## Django

Επειδή η Ελευθεροτυπία τα πρόλαβε ήδη σας λέω ότι είμαστε όλοι καλά, ότι δεν συντρέχει κανένας λόγος ανησυχίας, ότι αν κατάλαβα καλά από τη κίνηση στο ντόκο το πλοίο έχει επιθεωρηθεί και ότι δεν τράβηξα αλλά και ούτε θα τραβήξω φωτογραφίες. Οι επιβάτες είναι ψύχραιμοι και το πλήρωμα ευγενέστατο.  Έχουμε πλαγιοδετήσει στην Ικαρία, κάβοι πλώρα-πρύμα και μπαλόνια κατά μήκος και οι επιβάτες για Ικαρία αποβιβάστηκαν. Θα συνεχίσουμε το δρομολόγιο όταν πέσει ο καιρός. Τις εκτιμήσεις μου θα τις κρατήσω για τον εαυτό μου, δεν είμαι ούτε εμπειρογνώμονας, ούτε ναυτικός και προφανώς δεν θέλω να γίνω ο γραφικός wannabe καπετάνιος που κρίνει μανούβρες από την ασφάλεια του καφενείου του.

----------


## kostas-93

μακάρι να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό και βεβαια αφου όλοι είναι καλά τα αλλα φτιαχνουν. μόλιϛ το πληροφοριθικα και εγώ από την κόρη μου που πείρα από το φροντιστιριο είναι μέσα ο συζηγοϛ τηϛ δασκαλαϛ τηϛ και τηϛ τοπε στο τηλ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε τους φίλους Django & kostas-93 για την ενημέρωση. Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά λοιπόν. Ας δούμε μία φωτο απο τις 13/10/2010, που ξεκινά γιά άλλο ένα του ταξίδι. Χαρισμένη σε όλους εσάς τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 53.jpg

----------


## zamas

*Προσέκρουσε στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού* 

Στο λιμάνι Ευδήλου παραμένει δεμένο το «Νήσος Μύκονος», που λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων που πνέουν στην περιοχή, προσέκρουσε αργά το απόγευμα στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού. 
Οι επιβάτες έχουν αποβιβαστεί από το πλοίο, στο οποίο διενεργείται έλεγχος, προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί αν έχει προκληθεί ρήγμα.
armoniaradio.gr

Δειτε επισεις: *Ικαριακή Ραδιοφωνία blogspot*
_Φωτογραφίες Νίκος Λιτσαρδής για την Ικαριακή Ραδιοφωνία_
*http://ikariaki.blogspot.com/2010/11...6207.html#more*






> *Προσέκρουσε στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού*
> 
> 
> Στο λιμάνι Ευδήλου παραμένει δεμένο το «Νήσος Μύκονος», που λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων που πνέουν στην περιοχή, προσέκρουσε αργά το απόγευμα στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού. 
> Οι επιβάτες έχουν αποβιβαστεί από το πλοίο, στο οποίο διενεργείται έλεγχος, προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί αν έχει προκληθεί ρήγμα.
> armoniaradio


*Πιστευω αυριο να εχω κατι νεοτερο για το συμβαν...*

----------


## Django

Οι επιβάτες με προορισμό την Ικαρία αποβιβάστηκαν. Οι υπολοιποι είμαστε ακόμη μέσα. Δεν τα λενε καλα οι πηγές.. Η αληθεια είναι πως μας φέρονται πολύ καλα. Τρώμε πίνουμε δωρεάν απο τα bars και κατά προτεραιότητα δινονται καμπίνες σε ηλικιωμένους, γυναικόπαιδα κλπ.

----------


## mandiam

παιδια υπαρχει πληροφορια οτι το πλοιο προσαραξε στον Ευδηλο...ξερει κανεις κατι?

----------


## hayabusa

για πρόσκρουση διάβασα στο ΣΚΑΙ. ποιος ξέρει...
http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/artic...a-kai-peiraia/

----------


## zamas

Παντος πολλα περιεργα συμβαντα (σε τοσο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα) στο Nissos Mykonos απο τοτε που αλλαξε ο καπετανιος !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχει ανοιχτή θέμα στο "'Πρόσκρουση Νήσος Μύκονος στον Εύδηλο' κοίταξε το, δεν προσάραξε :Wink: .

----------


## zamas

> ... Θα συνεχίσουμε το δρομολόγιο όταν πέσει ο καιρός....


Tα επιβατικα πλοια απ' οτι βλεπω στο ais αυτη την στιγμη κινουνται κανονικα στην ευρητερη περιοχη της Ικαριας

----------


## gpap2006

Τρίτη και Τετάρτη οι νοτιάδες συνεχίζουν ακάθεκτοι με 7-8 στο κεντρικό Αιγαίο..

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Παντος πολλα περιεργα συμβαντα (σε τοσο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα) στο Nissos Mykonos απο τοτε που αλλαξε ο καπετανιος !!!!!!!!!!!!


Είναι ζητημα και θέμα κακιάς ώρας και στιγμής και όχι θέμα αλλαγής καπετάνιου!!!
Θα ήθελες να ήσουν ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου, να μπεις στο διαδύκτιο να δεις τι λένε για το ατυχές δυστύχημα που είχες λόγο ανέμων με το βαπόρι σου και να διαβάζεις μηνύματα σαν το δικό σου από πάνω??
Ας μην γίνονται διακρίσεις μεταξύ καπετάνιων.
Δεν είναι σωστό..
Φαντάσου πως είναι η ψυχολογία αυτών των ανθρώπων τέτοιες ώρες.

----------


## zamas

> Θα ήθελες να ήσουν ο καπετάνιος του πλοίου, να μπεις στο διαδύκτιο να δεις τι λένε για το ατυχές δυστύχημα που είχες λόγο ανέμων με το βαπόρι σου και να διαβάζεις μηνύματα σαν το δικό σου από πάνω??


*Δεν τον κατηγορησα τον ανθρωπο ουτε εχω κατι μαζι του KAI OYTE ANEΦΕΡΑ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ..... απλα εκανα μια διαπιστωση.
Και ο παλιος ειχε ατυχη συμβανατα αλλα οχι τοσο συντομα.
* 



> Φαντάσου πως είναι η ψυχολογία αυτών των ανθρώπων τέτοιες ώρες.


*Δεν χρειαζετε να φανταστω. 
Σε αλλο περιστατικο που συνεβει..... ακουσα τα λεγομενα απο το vhf ch.69*

----------


## csa73

Έχει δίκιο ο ¶κης Διονύσης άντε να σταυρώσουμε τον έρημο τον Καπετάνιο , βρέ μπάς και νομίζουμε οτι οδηγά κανένα ταξί !!!

----------


## Leo

Βασικά θέλω να σας πω ότι η θέση του ναυτιλία όπως και στα πρόσφατα ατυχήματα είναι όχι φωτογραφίες και ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Django για την θέση του. Επίσης ευχαριστώ και τα άλλα μέλη που επικροτούν αυτή την υπέυθυνη και σοβαρή στάση.

----------


## zamas

*Πολύωρη ταλαιπωρία
**
Στις 7 και 30 το πρωί, με 8 ώρες καθυστέρηση, κατέπλευσε στο λιμάνι  της Σάμου, το «Νήσος Μύκονος», που λόγω των ισχυρών νοτιάδων είχε  προσκρούσει, χτες το απόγευμα, στην προβλήτα  Ευδήλου, προκαλώντας  βαθούλωμα πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή. 
Στο πλοίο έγινε επιθεώρηση και μετά  την εξασθένηση των ανέμων, δόθηκε άδεια απόπλου.
armoniaradio.gr
*

----------


## zamas

> Βασικά θέλω να σας πω ότι η θέση του ναυτιλία όπως και στα πρόσφατα ατυχήματα είναι όχι φωτογραφίες και ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Django για την θέση του. Επίσης ευχαριστώ και τα άλλα μέλη που επικροτούν αυτή την υπέυθυνη και σοβαρή στάση.


*Αναφερω ενα παραδειγμα*
Ψαχνοντας σε αλλη ενοτητα>> *Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents   >>* *Σύγκρουση κρουαζιεροπλοίου Costa Classica με Βελγικό φορτηγό  >>* ομως ειδα video. *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Tm-8...layer_embedded*


*Εγω πιστευω οτι...*
Βλεποντας μια φωτογραφια δεν μπορει να πει κανεις, *ουτε κατι περισσοτερο*... *ουτε κατι λιγοτερο*.
*Γιατι στην Ελλαδιτσα το Ραδιο Αρβυλα παει κ' ερχετε.*

----------


## Leo

Προφανώς δεν έγινα αντιληπτός, το βιντεάκι έχει πηγή ειδησιογραφικό κανάλι της Κίνας και ανέβηκε μετά το ατύχημα σ αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ. 

Η πηγή του βίντεο είναι επώνυμη και δεν έχει ψευδόνυμο πίσω από το οποίο κρύβεται ένας άγνωστος κύριος/κυρία, καλόπιστος ή κακόπιστος. Αυτή είναι η διαφορά φίλε zamas. 

Η γραμμή λοιπόν του ναυτιλία στο όχι φωτογραφίες σε ατυχήματα αποφασίσθηκε ακριβώς γι αυτό που αναφέρεις: 
*Γιατι στην Ελλαδιτσα το Ραδιο Αρβυλα παει κ' ερχετε.* 
Ακόμη για ένα ακόμη λόγο, γιατί στην Ελλάδα είμαστε όλοι ειδικοί για όλα από την πρώτη στιγμή, έχουμε θέση και άποψη και μπλα μπλα μπλά.

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε μου σου απάντησε ο Λεο ,μόνο να προσθέσω ότι είναι πολύ άσχημο και πολύ άδικο σε περιπτώσεις ατυχημάτων, να βγαίνουμε και να λεμε το μακρύ μας και το κοντό μας, στις πλάτες αυτών των ανθρώπων ,που δεν είναι καραβαλατρες, αλλά ναυτικοί που κάνουν καριέρα και ζουν τις οικογένειες τους από αυτήν την δουλειά .
 Αν βάλουμε μια φωτογραφεία ,θα γίνουν συζητήσεις που μόνο θα πικράνουν αυτούς που πραγματικά ξέρουν .
Κάθε μέρα διαβάζουμε στον γραπτό τύπο αναλύσεις ναυτικών ατυχημάτων απο (ειδικους) γραφιαδες, που μόνο για γέλια είναι !

----------


## zamas

> και δεν έχει ψευδόνυμο πίσω από το οποίο κρύβεται ένας άγνωστος κύριος/κυρία, καλόπιστος ή κακόπιστος. Αυτή είναι η διαφορά φίλε zamas.


*Αν ησουνα στην ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ του NAUTILIA θα ειχες ΔΕΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑI Ο zamas*
*Aν ειναι ρωτησε τον κυριο Νικο Μ.*
*Κ' εσει βγαινεις με το Leo*.

----------


## zamas

> ...πολύ άδικο σε περιπτώσεις ατυχημάτων, να βγαίνουμε και να λεμε το μακρύ μας και το κοντό μας, στις πλάτες αυτών των ανθρώπων ,που δεν είναι καραβαλατρες, αλλά ναυτικοί που κάνουν καριέρα και ζουν τις οικογένειες τους από αυτήν την δουλειά .


*Ουτε το μακρυ μου βγηκα και ειπα, ουτε το κοντο μου*.

----------


## sylver23

Φίλε μου Ζama σαν να παρεξήγησες τα λεγόμενα του Λεο και του Κώστα.
Δεν αναφέρθηκαν αποκλειστικά σε εσένα.Σου εξηγούν οτι εάν ανέβουν φωτογραφίες θα βγει ο καθένας και θα πει οτι του έρθει συνήθως χωρίς γνώση επι του θέματος και επίγνωση για το τί μπορεί να προκαλέσει.

Δεν γίνεται όμως σε κάθε μικροατύχημα να κάνουμε την ίδια κουβέντα.
Το ναυτιλία αυτήν την θέση υποστηρίζει και προσπαθεί να την κρατήσει.Σε αυτό χρειαζεται τα μέλη δίπλα του και όχι απέναντί του.

----------


## zamas

> *Ουτε το μακρυ μου βγηκα και ειπα, ουτε το κοντο μου*.


*Ουτε εριξα ευθυνες ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ*

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Αν ησουνα στην ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ του NAUTILIA θα ειχες ΔΕΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑI Ο zamas*
> *Aν ειναι ρωτησε τον κυριο Νικο Μ.*
> *Κ' εσει βγαινεις με το Leo*.





> *Ουτε το μακρυ μου βγηκα και ειπα, ουτε το κοντο μου*.


Το θέμα θα παρακαλέσω να κλείσει με την απάντηση του sylver 23 .
Αν δεν σε ικανοποιεί η απάντηση, στην διάθεση σου, αλλά με ΠΜ σε παρακαλώ!

----------


## kostas-93

δηλαδη απ οτι καταλαβα  δεν θελετε να αναφερουμε τιποτα παρα μονο τα <καλα > και φωτο  αλλα ετσι δεν εχει νομίζω καμια ουσια η ενημέρωσή και ο Γιώργος ( zamas) ενημέρωσή εκανε και τιποτα άλλο και πως να το κανουμε η αναφορα για τον καπετανιο που εκανε που μαλλον αυτο σας πειραξε ειναι εμφανες οτι ο καπτα παντελης που ηταν μεχρι πριν λιγο το επεζε στα δάχτυλά του το βαπορι  ρωτηστε και εμας που ταξιδευουμε συχνα.
και αλίμονο να μην μπορουμε να μιλησουμε να πουμε τα πραγματα όπως ειναι αλωστε στην ενημέρωση πρεπει να συμβάλουμε ολοι μας και αν δεν ειμασταν κα εμεις στα νησια αλλος λιγο άλλος πολλή δεν θα μιλαγαμε τωρα.

----------


## Leo

Εσείς φίλτατε σαν τι ταξιδέυετε? Σαν ειδικός στα ατυχήματα? Αν ο καπετάν Παντελής συνέβαινε να πάθει το ίδιο ατύχημα με τον τωρινό Πλοίαρχο, ποια είναι η θέση σας? Το ταξιδεύω συχνά δεν σημαίνει ότι γνωρίζω όλα τα πράγματα τόσο ώστε να μπορώ να σχολιάσω ένα ατύχημα και τα άιτια που τα προκάλεσαν. Τέλος, το σχόλιο του ότι εδώ λέμε τα καλά μόνο, αυτή είναι μια δική σας άποψη εντελώς προσωπική.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έχω μία εντύπωση ότι το θέμα πλέον έχει λήξει...
Το πλοίο πήρε άδεια απόπλοου και όλα καλά. 
Ας μη το συνεχίσουμε άλλο, γιατί δεν θα καταλήξουμε πουθενά.
Η ζωή συνεχίζεται...

----------


## kostas-93

> Εσείς φίλτατε σαν τι ταξιδέυετε? Σαν ειδικός στα ατυχήματα? Αν ο καπετάν Παντελής συνέβαινε να πάθει το ίδιο ατύχημα με τον τωρινό Πλοίαρχο, ποια είναι η θέση σας? Το ταξιδεύω συχνά δεν σημαίνει ότι γνωρίζω όλα τα πράγματα τόσο ώστε να μπορώ να σχολιάσω ένα ατύχημα και τα άιτια που τα προκάλεσαν. Τέλος, το σχόλιο του ότι εδώ λέμε τα καλά μόνο, αυτή είναι μια δική σας άποψη εντελώς προσωπική.


ταξιδεύω σαν επιβατης και θελω  ασφαλεια και να λεω ελευθερα την γνωμη μου.  αλωστε ουτε εγω ουτε ο ζαμας δεν καναμε καμια *επιθεώρηση* στο συμβαν παρα μονο ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ  μιας και ειμαστε κοντα για εσας που ειστε πιο μακρια.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό κανείς δεν το σχολίασε αρνητικά, ούτε για εσένα ούτε για τον zamas και είναι λογικό, σεβαστό και το εκτιμούμε. Η ενημέρωση λοιπόν που ήρθε από άλλο μέλος, μέσα από το πλοίο ήταν σαφής (στο πρώτο πόστ), γιατί έπρεπε με το ζόρι να το φθάσουμε στον Α ή Β καπετάνιο? Μπορούμε να αναφέρουμε τα γεγονότα απλά χωρίς να μπαίνουμε σε προσωπικές προτιμήσεις ή εκτιμήσεις που δημιουργούν έριδες και εντάσεις ενίοτε. Ελπίζω να τα είπαμε όλα! Καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια στο πλοίο.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Επειδή έχω αρχίσει λίγο να εκνευρίζομαι προσωπικά και με ότι δίαβασα και στο θέμα με το ατύχημα του Νήσος Ρόδος και εδώ (για να μην παρεξηγηθώ ένας απλός επιβάτης είμαι, αδαής με τα θέματα της ναυσιπλοϊας κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ) λέω αυτά μόνο και μόνο επιδή έχω δυο πάρα πολύ κοντινούς μου συγγενής πλοιάρχους στην ναυτιλία και τον πεθερό μου (που έχει βγεί πλεόν στην σύνταξη ο άνθρωπος καλή του ώρα) και έχω βιώσει το ξέσκισμα που γίνεται στο ότι για πάντα ο πλοίαρχος φταίει και τον σερνουμε στα δικαστήρια κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ (πρίν αρκετά χρόνια οι γνωστες της ποντοπόρου θα γνωρίζουν για ένα ατύχημα που είχε ένα ελληνικό τάνκερ ανοιχτά της πελοποννήσου με παρολίγον περιβαντολογική ζημιά μετά το ατύχημα) θα ζητήσω να σταματήσουμε όλοι να αναφερόμαστε στους πλοιάρχους (είτε είμαστε σχετικοί με το θέμα είτε όχι) γιατί θα πώ το πιό απλό από όλα κι εμείς για ένα ατύχημα πχ που μπορεί να είχαμε ενεπλάκεί με το αυτοκίνητο μας δεν θα θέλαμε να βλέπαμε η να ακούγαμε τα μοίρια όσα κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ.....ας ασχοληθούμε λοιπόν με αυτό που είμαστε από την αρχή εδώ (τα βαπόρια δλδ και να έχουμε απλά κάποια ενημέρωση για το ότι έχει συμβεί αν έχει συμβεί) και να τελειώνει η ιστορία.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πριν γράψω ότιδηποτε πρέπει να ευχψαριστήσω τον Django για την υπέυθυνη ενημέρωσή του .

Αφού υπάρχει αίτημα για ενημέρωση για το ατύχημα και τώρα που το πλήρωμα ψεμπέρδεψε μπορούμε να δούμε μερικά θέματα.
¨οπως ενημερωθήκαμε το βαπόρι με δύσκολο καιρό ακούμπησε στο ντόκο και ξύτηκε η μπογιά και στράβωσε λίγο η λαμαρίνα. Υπήρξε μία καθυστέρηση μέχρι να γίνει η προβλεπόμενη επιθεώρηση και το πλοίο συνέχισε κανονικά το ταξίδι αφού η ζημιά ήταν επιφανειακή.

Όπως λίγο πολύ όλοι ξέρουμε αν χτυπήσει μπετό με λαμαρίνα, αυτό που θα στραβώσει θα είναι η λαμαρίνα, κι επειδή υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να χτυπήσει ένα βαπόρι στο ντόκο, σε όλο τον πολιτισμένο κόσμο (ίσως και όχι μόνο εκεί δεν θα με πειράξει αν κάποιος ανεβάσει κάποια φωτογραφία από κάποιο λιμάνι της Αφρικής να με διαψέυσει) στους ντόκους τοποθετούν προσκρουστήρες (διεθνώς fenders) δηλαδή κατασκευές από καυτσούκ ή άλλο υλικό με παρόμοιες ιδιότητες ώστε να αποροφά τη δύναμη της πρόσκρουσης και να μην έχουμε παρόμοια περιστατικά με αυτό που μας απασχολεί.

Στα περισσότερα ελληνικά λιμάνια οι προσκορυτήρες έιναι του υπερσύγχρονου τύπου "λάστιχο-από-φορτηγό" :Wink:  και όπως μπορούμε να δούμε εδώ  στον Εύδηλο ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΚΡΟΥΣΤΗΡΕΣ (τουλάχιστον όταν τραβήχτηκαν οι φωτογραφίες στο θέμα που παραπάμπει ο σύνδεσμος). 
Συμπέρασμα: αν οι υποδομές του λιμανιού ήταν οι στοιχειώδεις δεν θα γινόταν το συμβάν και δεν θα συζητούσαμε σήμερα.

----------


## sylver23

Παναγιώτη στο λινκ που έβαλες οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο το νέο λιμάνι που  δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα.
Ισως σε αυτό να οφείλεται οτι προς το παρόν δεν έχει προσκρουτήρες (να δούμε στο μέλλον)
Φυσικά και στο παλιό λιμάνι (στον λιμενοβραχίονα δηλ) που έδεναν και δένουν τα/το πλοία/ο δεν έχει ούτε λάστιχο απο ποδήλατο εκτός απο 1-2 λάστιχα ΙΧ κάτω απο μπίντες που δεν εξυπηρετούν σε κάτι (σε σχέση με την προσέγγιση του πλοίου).
Τα ίδια φυσικά και στον ¶γιο Κήρυκο.

----------

